# Will UNC ever win again?



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

if not, who do they lose to?


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



TM said:


> if not, who do they lose to?


no.i got them losing to either miami(upset alert) or wake forrest.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

No. Cant tell you who they lose to, but they will lose... Maybe if their still undefeated in february, you may have a case, but its too early right now for this type of crazy talk.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

No. Duke in February, UConn in April.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Yes because for a team to beat UNC it means they must be better which is mathematically impossible but not improbable. I say this because, that said team must play perfect basketball. Do you know of any team that can shut down UNC's transition offense, stop their perimeter shooters, stop Tyler Hansbrough, limit them strictly to the half court and still be able to maintain low turnovers, get extremely hot from the perimeter and not make any mistakes.

Name me any team in the nation that can do that. You guys dont realize that UNC can win games without being perfect, for any team to beat UNC they have to be perfect. Again, we are fielding 6 to 7 NBA players on any given night.

Hasheem Thabeet will be sitting on the bench with foul trouble, Duke will get blown off the court.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



HB said:


> Hasheem Thabeet will be sitting on the bench with foul trouble, Duke will get blown off the court.


No he won't. UCONN has the athletes and the skill to play with us. It's early. You better hope we haven't peaked in early December. We will be disappointed come March. I think we have the best team by a large margin but you are so arrogantly set on us being unbeaten. Your like USC football fans. They look amazing early, then they trip up, then they rebound. We will lose. I'm not saying who but we will lose atleast a game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

I have watched Uconn games, and their offense is in no way shape or form as good as ours. Its not just the fact that UNC has the superior starting five, its the amount of guys Roy can throw at teams. There's a legit backup at every single position. What bench does Uconn have besides Kemba? Drew and Lawson are just as fast as he is. Hasheem cant guard Tyler because Tyler will take it to him everytime. There's no way he wont pick up fouls. The guy is about to break the ACC record for most FT's taken. There's a reason for that.

Uconn has to have a perfect game to beat UNC. Unfortunately they do not have the shooters for that. It will be a blowout in favor of UNC.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Larry Drew faster than Kemba Walker? :lol:


So Thabeet won't alter any of TH's shots? He is going to foul TH everytime? I mean yeah the refs will give him his fair share of media darling calls but he isn't going to **** all over Thabeet. Thabeet will present him with a lot of problems.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

But the beauty of UNC is that they have a three headed monster going at Thabeet. 6'7 Adrien isnt stopping anyone. There's no way Deon, Davis and Hansbrough dont get Thabeet into foul trouble. Nevermind the fact that Tywon pretty much gets anywhere he wants on the court.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

So are you guaranteeing we finish without a loss? I certainly hope we do, but it's way too early to be making statements like that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Barring injuries, thats what will happen. People dont want to jinx them, so they take the conservative stance.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

HB, you serious? Being the best team doesnt make you 'unbeatable'. Sure, the #1 team is supposed to beat everyone they play on paper, but it doest work like that. Just wait till conference play comes around when your playing teams familiar w/ you and your style. I can almost guarantee you, they will drop @ least ONE game. AT LEAST.

For example, look at the '06-'07 UF teams... even they dropped 3-5 games each year due to injuries, off nights, etc. When your #1, everybodys gunnin for you. They know your supposed to be the #1 team, so if you dont bring your 'A' game night-in & night-out, on a given night they can be beat. This is why we play the games.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

The problem is UNC is beating ranked teams playing above average basketball. They arent breaking a sweat. Lawson, Hansbrough and Ellington are taking nights off and we are still cruising to wins.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



HB said:


> The problem is UNC is beating ranked teams playing above average basketball. They arent breaking a sweat. Lawson, Hansbrough and Ellington are taking nights off and we are still cruising to wins.


We beat an ND team who isn't very good defensively, and a crippled MSU team. There are much better teams out there. We are playing great basketball, what is this above-average garbage? We are the best team in the country but you predicting an unbeaten record after a couple of decent wins may be the most arrogant thing I have read on this site.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Umm better teams like?

Uconn just barely beat Buffalo by 4 points. UNC would beat that team by 40. What crippled MSU team? They are missing Suton, we are missing Ginyard and Zeller. Two key players in our rotation. Suton definitely doesn't have as much importance as those two players have to the squad. And yes I am arrogant, I have said that numerous times. When it comes to this particular team, I deserve to be arrogant. They are Tigers playing with Tabby cats.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Better hope you don't run into a team with a big frontline. We all saw what happened when TH wasn't able to bull his forearm into the Kansas big men. How'd that game turn out again? UConn is the same type of team.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



HB said:


> Umm better teams like?
> 
> Uconn just barely beat Buffalo by 4 points. UNC would beat that team by 40



:lol::lol::lol: UNC would win 9-10/10 but not by 40.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

ah yes, the transitive property of basketball. _always_ accurate.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

So I take it Buffalo is a tournament team. I mean if the best team in the nation only beats them by 9 or 10 points, they must be a pretty darn good team.

Come on people this same Uconn struggled against LaSalle. Is UNC also going to beat them by 10 or so points? None of those teams have a player like Hansbrough.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



HB said:


> Umm better teams like?
> 
> Uconn just barely beat Buffalo by 4 points. UNC would beat that team by 40. What crippled MSU team? They are missing Suton, we are missing Ginyard and Zeller. Two key players in our rotation. Suton definitely doesn't have as much importance as those two players have to the squad. And yes I am arrogant, I have said that numerous times. *When it comes to this particular team, I deserve to be arrogant*. They are Tigers playing with Tabby cats.


why is that? i mean its not like y'all are reignin champs. No one deserves to be so arrogant when they haven't won it all. 

as for them goin undefeated, i think they will lose, just as they tripped last yr. to Maryland, i'm not callin the Maryland game but i think some team will catch em slippin. However would i be shocked if they did go undefeated? no...they returned the whole team from last yr, good experience under their belt, they are well coached, and have alot of talent. But if they lose that fire for just one night, remember this is college ball, where teams win games on half-court shots, it seems like at least once a week..anything can happen.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

how did that 05 UNC team start out their season again? oh, that's right...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

You can't compare the caliber of teams in that 05 season to the ones playing right now. There were some very legit teams in the NCAA that year. This year its UNC and a bunch of teams all jockeying for number 2


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

No. They lose against Wake Forest


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



HB said:


> You can't compare the caliber of teams in that 05 season to the ones playing right now. There were some very legit teams in the NCAA that year. This year its UNC and a bunch of teams all jockeying for number 2


ya, you're right. that Santa Clara team was tough.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

I dont even get what you are trying to argue. That a team starting 3 freshmen in its starting lineup and only one senior is comparable to this year's team where they have so much experience. This year's team would destroy the 05 team. Its not even comparable. For goodness sakes man, that 05 team had friggin Quintin Thomas playing significant minutes. Seriously you think Santa Clara could give this team a problem.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

wait, the team that won the championship didn't lose their 1st game???


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Isn't that the 04 team? The 05 team was Tyler, Fraser and Danny's first year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



HB said:


> So I take it Buffalo is a tournament team. I mean if the best team in the nation only beats them by 9 or 10 points, they must be a pretty darn good team.
> 
> Come on people this same Uconn struggled against LaSalle. Is UNC also going to beat them by 10 or so points? None of those teams have a player like Hansbrough.



UCSB must be a final 4 contender because we beat them by 17:sarcasm:

See I can use the transitive property too. This team is awesome but they will trip up at some point. This team is playing out of its mind right now and like Rather Unique stated it takes only one night.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



HB said:


> Yes because for a team to beat UNC it means they must be better which is mathematically impossible but not improbable. I say this because, that said team must play perfect basketball. Do you know of any team that can shut down UNC's transition offense, stop their perimeter shooters, stop Tyler Hansbrough, limit them strictly to the half court and still be able to maintain low turnovers, get extremely hot from the perimeter and not make any mistakes.
> 
> Name me any team in the nation that can do that. You guys dont realize that UNC can win games without being perfect, for any team to beat UNC they have to be perfect. Again, we are fielding 6 to 7 NBA players on any given night.
> 
> Hasheem Thabeet will be sitting on the bench with foul trouble, Duke will get blown off the court.


I smell homerism. I know I am a homer for my Jayhawks, but that is crazy talk. Kansas did came close one year with Coach Roy which I thought it was his best Ku team 1996*1997 with Raef, Pierce, Pollard, Vaughn, Robertson, Thomas........that team went 22-0, lost to Missouri (rival) then did not lose until eventual Champion, Arizona. 

I think UNC should not get too cocky, and over look teams. That is when I think they could lose a game. DOn't over estimate Duke. I sure did. Duke just beat a real good Purdue team on Purdue's court which shows to me they have the fortitude to stomp on the Heels.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

and if I remmbered correctly, my kansas team who won the champion ship which 4 players are in teh NBA, one playing pro in Russia and one playing in the NBDL stomp on your NBA talent team in the Final Four last year. and top of that are then Freshman held POY to his own pretty well


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

UNC is the best team in the country, and they will be favored to win every game they play in this year.

Will they go undefeated? It's possible, but the odds are certainly against it. There's just so many land mines to dodge. As good as UNC was last year, they lost at home to Maryland, and at home to Duke by double digits. Sure, they are much better this year, but UNC was much better than those teams last year, and certainly much better at home. But it just goes to show you that the season is very long and everyone is gunning for you. It's too difficult no matter how good you are to go undefeated. I have a hard time believing that they'll be able to win @ Duke and @ Miami Fl in back to back games.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



kansasalumn said:


> and if I remmbered correctly, my kansas team who won the champion ship which 4 players are in teh NBA, one playing pro in Russia and one playing in the NBDL stomp on your NBA talent team in the Final Four last year. and top of that are then Freshman held POY to his own pretty well


shhhh. don't knock the UNC team, their fans hate it when you do that. Remember, you gotta worship them. :lol:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Not a great showing tonight beating a 7-2 small major conference team in Evansville at Home by only 18. I told you HB, we play like this against a Duke, or Miami, or a Wake Forest and we will lose.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Only beating Oral Roberts by 16, a team Creighton beat by 22 was probably a worse showing. UNC has been favored by 30+ in their last two and hasn't won either by 20. Of course, I'm nitpicking a bit as they are clearly the best team in the country. But anybody that gives them better than a 1 in 8 chance of going undefeated isn't being logical. There's too many good teams in too many difficult environments.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

The pressure of Hansbrough's historic night was evident in tonight's game. It was a distraction. They are beating teams by an average of 29 points. Hardly something I'd loose sleep over.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

ESPN kissing TH's bum every game is a distraction. please. the other 12 guys on the team didn't give a flip about it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Really? Thats not what Roy said


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Roy's stealing K's tricks. Your team sucked today. No excuses.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

We lost?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

you beat evansville by... 16??? :lol: :clap: but your guys were distracted. no biggie.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



bball2223 said:


> So are you guaranteeing we finish without a loss? I certainly hope we do, but it's way too early to be making statements like that.


Did I miss something here? I thought you were a Notre Dame fan.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

I root for both, UNC is more my team for basketball although I root for ND as well.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

If Ty Lawson stays healthy, then yes they can go undefeated.

If he misses anywhere from 2-4 games, then I guarantee they'll lose at least 1.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Actualy that's a really good point. Hansbrough may be our best player but Ty is definitely most valuable. I think we will lose at least one. This team is really damn good, but all it takes is a subpar performance by us and a super one from our opponent. I don't think we will last all season without that happening at least once. I hope it happens but it's hard to see it. Going undefeated in college basketball is one heck of a feat.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



bball2223 said:


> Actualy that's a really good point. Hansbrough may be our best player but Ty is definitely most valuable. I think we will lose at least one. This team is really damn good, but all it takes is a subpar performance by us and a super one from our opponent. I don't think we will last all season without that happening at least once. I hope it happens but it's hard to see it. Going undefeated in college basketball is one heck of a feat.


wow what happend taht you guanteed that they will not lose?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

That was HB, not me I have said all season we were going to lose a game at some point.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Someone call me?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

KA said I guaranteed we wouldn't lose, I said you said we had a great shot at going unbeaten with our current play.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Darn straight!


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

As much as I'd love to see UNC go undefeated, I think Wake Forest has what it takes to beat them and may end up doing so. That team is damn talented and scares the hell out of me.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

That game will be a blowout. Its probably poster board material right now.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

I don't think Wake has enough firepower on offense to take them down, even at home. Although, they certainly do have a decent shot. Saying it's going to be a blowout is simply foolish.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

It may be foolish to call it a blowout at this juncture but we definitely have enough firepower to blow Wake out.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

If UNC goes undefeated or lose one game to duke at Cameron, UNC fans should worry for not making to Final Four. Last time a Roy team lost ONE game (and to rival) they lost in the Sweet 16.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*











Roy > Self
UNC > KU


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Bill Self is a better coach than Roy Williams, the latter has the edge in recruiting.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



bball2223 said:


> Roy > Self
> UNC > KU


I said nothing about Self and KU was greater than UNC and Roy. I was making a point that UNC fans should worry that last time Roy had this great of a team that was undefeated at this point in the season 1996-1997 when 22-0 and then lost to Mizzou in columbia, they did a choke job in the sweet 16 that tourney

But since you had gone there. At least Self won the big dance with HIS players unlike Roy did.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Self is a better coach than Williams, based on what?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



croco said:


> Bill Self is a better coach than Roy Williams, the latter has the edge in recruiting.


honestly I think Roy is a better game coach than Self. However I do agree with you on the recruiting aspect currently, but when Roy was in his prime of coaching, both are even on recruitment


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



croco said:


> Bill Self is a better coach than Roy Williams, the latter has the edge in recruiting.


:lol: Here i'll entertain this argument for a minute:

Career Record(before this season):

Roy: 571-134 (81%)


Bill: 357-140 (72%)


*Advantage (on win %): Roy by almost 10% points. *


Championships:

Roy: 1

Bill: 1

*Advantage: Push*


COY Awards:


Roy: 2

Bill: 1


*Advantage: Roy*



Roy is a better recruiter and is just as good of an in-game coach if not better than Bill Self. Self broke through once to the final 4 and got a title. No one remembers him choking in the first round two years in a row? No one? Self isn't as good of a coach as Roy is. Self is a great coach but he is no Roy.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



HB said:


> Self is a better coach than Williams, based on what?


Based on teaching the game, having a gameplan and preparing his team. If I had a team and needed a coach for one game I would rather have Self than Williams and not just because of last year's meeting in the Final Four. 



kansasalumn said:


> honestly I think Roy is a better game coach than Self. However I do agree with you on the recruiting aspect currently, but when Roy was in his prime of coaching, both are even on recruitment


I'm not sure what to answer specifically, just take a look at my comments above and at the bottom 



bball2223 said:


> :lol: Here i'll entertain this argument for a minute:
> 
> Career Record(before this season):
> 
> ...


What do career accomplishments have to do with current ability to coach and preference ? Even then, shouldn't Williams have won more titles with a winning record like that ? The only time he has won it all was when he had four lottery talent players on his team. 

By no means I'm saying that he isn't a very good coach because that would be ridiculous given the amount of success he has had, but let's not act like he didn't have very talented players/teams most of the time.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Its a very weak argument you are getting into right there croco, because prior to winning that championship last year, Self was known as an underachiever. A big one for that mattter. So to say he is somehow a better coach than Roy, who has him beat in pretty much every aspect of the game, is a huge stretch. Huge one!

Self has had just as talented teams as Roy has had, who have also underachieved too.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



HB said:


> Its a very weak argument you are getting into right there croco, because prior to winning that championship last year, Self was known as an underachiever. A big one for that mattter. So to say he is somehow a better coach than Roy, who has him beat in pretty much every aspect of the game, is a huge stretch. Huge one!
> 
> Self has had just as talented teams as Roy has had, who have also underachieved too.


This too.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

I know that Self was labeled as a choker and underachiever, who is not until they finally win the big one ? That goes for both and is not an argument for either side, however if you are around for so long like Williams, post a huge winning record year after year with two of the biggest programs you are expected to win the NCAA tourney more than once in 20 years.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Thats true, but then that means a lot of great coaches in the game right now are all chokers then. Pitino, Coach K, Olsen, Boeheim, and Calhoun easily fit into this category.

Dont tell me that Self, who lost to Bradley and Bucknell, both in the first round, in the last 3 years, is a better coach than Roy. What happened to all his teaching and game planning?

He had guys like Aaron Miles, Keith Langford, JR Gidden, and Wayne Simien on the teams that lost to Bradley and Bucknell. The guy is no way, shape or form, a better coach than Roy.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Where did I say that he is a choker ? Underachieving is relative to expectations, choking is too harsh and not the right term, therefore I didn't use it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

I considered him a choker, till he won it with the most talented team in the nation.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Kansas didn't have the most talented team before they beat UNC, did they


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

No they had that distinction after 4 or 5 of their players were drafted into the NBA :clown:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



HB said:


> Self was known as an underachiever. A big one for that mattter. So to say he is somehow a better coach than Roy, who has him beat in pretty much every aspect of the game, is a huge stretch. Huge one!
> 
> Self has had just as talented teams as Roy has had, who have also underachieved too.


Bingo.. go back to Self at Illinois.. had a nice run but losing to Notre Dame in 2nd Rd and some other I dont even remember.. I know one thing, I HATED Self's coaching here.. loved the recruiting obviously.. sure he had the team in my avatar but he didnt coach em up as a team like Weber did.. granted they werent bad with him either but underachieved if you think about it.. might have overachieved for that matter with Weber.. I didnt mean to bring this in.. just sharing my perspective on Self 

Freakin UNC.. that championship game


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

All I'm going to say is that great coaches get their teams to play defense. Last year, UNC's defense cost them a championship. If I was a Tar Heels fan, I'd forget about going undefeated and just hope that they'd end up winning it all. Once again, UNC is having problems stopping people. It might not look like much of a problem now, but their defensive woes will be at the forefront pretty soon.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

I have seen on both sides. Between the two I actually like Coach Roy Williams better. It is comparing apples and oranges. With Self he tells as it is. With Roy it hard for him. Roy had many choke jobs too. lost to UTEP in teh 2nd Round. Lose to Arizona in the Sweet 16 with his BEST team ever at Kansas. He lost to Rhode Island in the 2nd round with one of his greatest early teams. That is what is the NCAA tourney is all about. SOme of the greatest coaches had lost in the first two rounds Bobby Knight, Dean Smith, Lute Olson, Tom Izzo. I can go on. When it comes to X's and O's both coaches learn from the two best Dean Smith and Larry Brown which has ties to UNC and Kansas and ties to Phog Allen. I can go on. Roy for me is better at X's and o's. I think Roy has a default of his own when comes to being too emotional to his players. When comes to recruitment. Both have the postives and negatives. When Roy was at Kansas he hardly recruit on the east side of the Mississippi, and did not recruite one or two and done players. He had a great class then a bad class a great class and then a bad class At UNC he finally learn that he can not to that way. Self at his small schoolss Oral Roberts he went fro 2 win team to a a double digit win team and he recuited players for those schools with limited resources and made them into good winning ball clubs, and while at Kansas he had recrited top 25 classes. yes some of this class players transferred out like Micah Downs, but he could not take that Brandon Rush was playing so well and he was not, and left. 

BTW Roy Williams has yet to Win it all with HIS PLAYERS. That was coach Doughtery's team not his. Look at Illionis, it took a while that Coach Weber finally has a good team of his. He was in the finals with Self's players vs UNC with Coach Doughtery's players.


----------



## mateer (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

No. They'll lose to an instate rival.

but it appears that's not what this thread is about anymore...

Roy is better than Self. At the same time what Self accomplished prior to Illinois and Kansas shouldn't be dismissed summarily though no one's brought that up. Guy is a great coach. However, he's on the next tier of great coaches after Howland, Beilein, Krybabyxski, Roy, and maybe Pitino. Roy is top dawg right now. 

My IU friend told me that when Carolina got Roy it was going to be trouble for everyone else. Their resources and him would put UNC atop the pyramid for some time. Based on recruiting and results, guy was right. 

BTW, Doherty couldn't win with his guys, and probably few others could either. Everybody slights Roy winning with somebody else's kids when it might be his biggest accomplishment (not the national title but the transformation of the malingerers). 

You measure a coach by judging not only who wins with their kids, but who would win if you switch kids. Roy wins with his kids, won it all with someone else's kids, and would give any coach a run for their money with their kids. (And that's why Beilein and Howland are on the list too).


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

BasketballForum.com ACC Power Poll


----------



## joek (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

UNC will go undefeated and very possibly may never be truly tested.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



joek said:


> UNC will go undefeated and very possibly may never be truly tested.


I hate to root for dook but the blue devils will beat UNC at Cameron, mark my words


----------



## joek (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



kansasalumn said:


> I hate to root for dook but the blue devils will beat UNC at Cameron, mark my words


I think UNC is teally stacked this year. Everything apears to be coming together. Very, very deep.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



joek said:


> I think UNC is teally stacked this year. Everything apears to be coming together. Very, very deep.


When you don't play defense, it doesn't matter how stacked you are. If anyone seriously believes that they can win eight road games in the ACC this year, they should probably start following a different sport.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



joek said:


> I think UNC is teally stacked this year. Everything apears to be coming together. Very, very deep.


yes they can win every game it is possible. Roy KU team's has done it before in the BIG 8 AND BIG 12 but it very very difficult.


----------



## joek (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



kansasalumn said:


> yes they can win every game it is possible. Roy KU team's has done it before in the BIG 8 AND BIG 12 but it very very difficult.


If there is no competition, there is no excitement. But do not be surprised if a few of the traditional dogfights finish with a wider spread than many imagine.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



joek said:


> If there is no competition, there is no excitement. But do not be surprised if a few of the traditional dogfights finish with a wider spread than many imagine.


Kind of like how they've had 30+ points spreads over the likes of Evansville and Oral Roberts and they haven't even won by 20?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



joek said:


> If there is no competition, there is no excitement. But do not be surprised if a few of the traditional dogfights finish with a wider spread than many imagine.


Don't get too cocky. I was the same thing back for ROy's greatest team 1996*1997 for Kansas we were 22-0 and us fans got too cocky that we can not lose, but yet we lost at Mizzou, and we got too cocky that we will win it all, and we lost to eventual champion Arizona in the Sweet 16. Just do not get too cocky that your team is unbeatable. Every team is beatable, it is just that given day that team is beatable. ACC is a tougher conference than the Roy team that season, and better than that big 12 year that KU went 16-0 in that confernce season. Games at Duke and Wake Forest will be tough matchups as they are top 15 teams.


----------



## joek (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



coolpohle said:


> Kind of like how they've had 30+ points spreads over the likes of Evansville and Oral Roberts and they haven't even won by 20?


Point spreads are made by fools and used by such.


----------



## joek (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



kansasalumn said:


> Don't get too cocky. I was the same thing back for ROy's greatest team 1996*1997 for Kansas we were 22-0 and us fans got too cocky that we can not lose, but yet we lost at Mizzou, and we got too cocky that we will win it all, and we lost to eventual champion Arizona in the Sweet 16. Just do not get too cocky that your team is unbeatable. Every team is beatable, it is just that given day that team is beatable. ACC is a tougher conference than the Roy team that season, and better than that big 12 year that KU went 16-0 in that confernce season. Games at Duke and Wake Forest will be tough matchups as they are top 15 teams.


I'm not trying to be cocky. I just think UNC will go undefeated. Moved down to Raleigh in 84 from NY. My oldest went to Duke, next went to NC State, next to UNC Chapel Hill, and last to ECU. I've got them all covered.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Interesting how you keep replying to kansasalum and shy away from my comments. lol


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



joek said:


> Point spreads are made by fools


:lol:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Boston College is doing their best to end it tonight. DAMN!!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Am I seeing that right, BC is now up 14 ?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

**** me and my big mouth. It feels so surreal. I can understand loosing to Duke or WF, but Boston ****ing College and at Chapel Hill too. Wow!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

hahahahahaha.... you guys are idiots. they arent losing this game. BC falling apart before our eyes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

They are up four, with 44 seconds to go. Its BC's game to loose. ****!

All those FTs Hansbrough missed are biting the team in the rear now


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Hansbrough again with the ramming of the shoulder into the defensive player's chest..... oh wait... foul on the defensive player. :|


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

to lose. yes. and they will do so.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

What a very sad night. Very!

You can close this thread now


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

oh wait... they decided to give the ball to their best player and let him preserve it. didn't even see Rice out there.

i'm more than ready to ear that crow.  eh, maybe duke will lose too - ease your pain a little.

now with the monkey off your backs, you'll kill everyone. wake forest better watch out.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

lol


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



HB said:


> What a very sad night. Very!
> 
> You can close this thread now


no, i think we'll actually sticky it for a while - just to make fun of all you guys' ridiculous arrogance.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

I am glad the refs FAILED in trying to give the game to UNC. All those fouls the Heels got away with bumping Rice who should have had at least 6-8 more free throw attempts. Whatever. Glad they lost, this team still plays no defense and in the tournament they will lose again.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



TM said:


> now with the monkey off your backs, you'll kill everyone. wake forest better watch out.


Wake Forest is going to get in that ***. They got the bigs to compete, better wings [Johnson and Aminu] and Jeff Teague is better than any guard the Heels have [not even talking about Hale, L.D. Williams and Ish Smith]


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Nah TM am still arrogant. We will win it all, but this BC team is even more hated than Duke now. They pulled off the same crap last year...almost!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Glad we don't have to hear about going undefeated anymore.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

HB came and ate his crow...where's that other guy? The guy that was bragging about how all of his sons went to all the Carolina schools.

Confidence is a good thing.
Cockiness is an arrogant thing, and it always comes back to get ya.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

where is joel's comments now. UNC will still be my top 3 at 2 or 3 not sure yet


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

if duke continues to play like a bunch of morons, you'll be sticking UNC at 2 for sure


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Glad all of this undefeated discussion is over. Hopefully, this will convince them to actually play some defense.
I'm still convinced they're the best team in the nation and they definitely have the most talent.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Of course they'll go undefeated. A team like UNC is just impossible to beat, I've never seen such a juggernaut.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



The Jopker said:


> Glad all of this undefeated discussion is over. Hopefully, this will convince them to actually play some defense.
> I'm still convinced they're the best team in the nation and they definitely have the most talent.


Talent doesn't make you the best team. I'm baffled as to why people think this way. College Basketball is a team game. If it were a talent game, Wisconsin would be near dead last in the Big Ten every year. Yet, they somehow manage to be a top 10 team year in and year out. With defense and the team concept.

Like I've said before, UNC has the most talent, but has way too many holes on defense. It cost them last year, and it will cost them again this year. I think it's hard to argue against Pitt being the best team in the country.


----------



## pr1ncejeffie (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

That is correct. You can't win with pure talent alone in College basketball. It's a team game compare to the NBA where you need 2 superstars and a bunch of role players. If it was just talent alone then teams like Arizona, UCLA, UCONN should be winning championships left and right.


----------



## joek (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

What a downer. Five minutes after I claim my team will go undefeated, they get trounced. Oh well! Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

like i said, it aint that hard to get caught slippin...didn't really think it'd be to BC tho, much less their first ACC game of the yr.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

I just finished watching KU/UNC final four game and now watching championship game The holes in defense that game reminds me of some of the holes they had vs Boston College. From that it does not look like they learn that much


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

tried to told 'em.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

ok now the next question?

Can UNC escape ACC with less than 2 conferences losses? Hmmm my answer is no


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

You guys are Wacist!!!!


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Can we change this thread's title from 'Will UNC go undefeated' to 'Will UNC win an ACC game'?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

lol...yeah, this undefeated talk seems awfully silly now. Someone needs to tell Roy that you have to play defense to win games.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

What does defense have to do with this? I mean who do you try to shut down on Wake's team? They are undefeated for a reason.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

^^^We gave up 90 points. Our defense is a wreck. Lawson stinks on defense. First Rice and now Teague have just dominated him. Defense is one thing but decision making in crunch time baffles me. For being ESPN's posterboy Hansbrough sucked in crunchtime last night. He is one of my favorite players on our team but he looked like a true freshman, not a 4 year starter. That pull-up 3 early in the shot clock? Hansbrough has never hit a pull up 20 footer in a crunch time situation. Ellington had made 2 3's on 2 consecutive possessions, he should have gotten the shot not Tyler (at least from that range). Roy needs to stick a proverbial foot up this teams *** if we are going to make a run at the national title.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Lawson played like it was a street game = get burned on one end so go down and prove that you're just as good by showing up the guy who just burned you. Problem was, Teague stayed in front of him and Lawson still decided to chuck the ball at the basket.

Stupid decisions, stupid shots, only hit around 30% from the field, and they still only lost by 3 on the road. Roy's not _that_ bad of a coach. They'll be aight.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

When Ginyard returns, all this talk about defense will subside


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



HB said:


> What does defense have to do with this? I mean who do you try to shut down on Wake's team? They are undefeated for a reason.


C'mon, that was a game that if UNC was as good as everyone thought, should have been a double digit victory. As good as Wake is, they have holes offensively. They are not a good perimeter shooting team, yet they shot 6-14 (43%) against them.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

One guy went off for 29 points, we didnt have our best perimeter player on the court. That will make a difference.

Wake FWIW is one of the most talented teams in the nation, they have two lottery players in their starting five. Its not a team that can be 'shut' down.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Denial ain't just a river in Africa, HB.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



HB said:


> One guy went off for 29 points, we didnt have our best perimeter player on the court. That will make a difference.
> 
> Wake FWIW is one of the most talented teams in the nation, they have two lottery players in their starting five. Its not a team that can be 'shut' down.


Hmm...that's interesting...according to draftexpress.com, they don't have one player that would be drafted next year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Because they dont expect any of them to come out this year. Those two draft sites (De and nbadraft.net) aren't good references at this point in time though, their lists are really bad. With that said, Nbadraft.net has Al-Farouq Aminu going 6. Thats lottery isn't it? Heck Teague is going 14 on the same list too. Isn't that lottery?

*Foxsports Analysis*



> *The Demon Deacons were one club that could stand toe-to-toe with North Carolina talent-wise, but there were all sorts of questions.*
> 
> Youth.
> 
> ...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Well, I'll give you that I agree that Teague is definitely a 1st round pick next year (if he comes out). Aminu is a good player but I don't think he's 1st round worthy at this point in time. We will see.

The point I was getting at, is that this team really isn't that talented when you get past the first four guys as I feel there's a lot of teams that are a lot deeper and thus better offensively. 

These holes haven't really been exposed if you don't look deeper into the numbers because Wake played a pretty soft non-con schedule and the few quality teams they've played thus far have been weaker defensively. When they start to play the defensive minded ACC teams like Duke, FSU, and Maryland, you'll see that they can be shut down.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*

Wake's offense looks a little shaky all based on 1 on 1's. Although their offense is a little simple I honestly think Wake is the most talented collection of players in the country in terms of individuals. Teague, Aminu, and Johnson are NBA players. Woods is a work in progress but there are very few freakishly athletic 7 footers with giant wing-spans who are not in the NBA. Ish Smith has proven he is a very capable PG, nice to have that kind of player coming off your bench and they got some nice contributers in Williams and McFarland.

Because they're young they haven't got as much press and the names aren't as easy to recognize, but they are full of seriously talented players pretty deep all the way to the bench.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Will UNC go undefeated?*



Lebbron said:


> Wake's offense looks a little shaky all based on 1 on 1's. Although their offense is a little simple I honestly think Wake is the most talented collection of players in the country in terms of individuals. Teague, Aminu, and Johnson are NBA players. Woods is a work in progress but there are very few freakishly athletic 7 footers with giant wing-spans who are not in the NBA. Ish Smith has proven he is a very capable PG, nice to have that kind of player coming off your bench and they got some nice contributers in Williams and McFarland.
> 
> Because they're young they haven't got as much press and the names aren't as easy to recognize, but they are full of seriously talented players pretty deep all the way to the bench.


Ty Walker and Woods barely even play as it is. Those guys are 7'0 freshman. Wake is gonna be great next year too.


----------

